# Social Media tags



## Duckman (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm always interested in looking at others photography. Currently, it's not exactly easy to quickly browse pictures from the many talented photogs on this site, though I always enjoy when I do.
I figured I would start a thread requesting people to share their Instagram tags or to even create an account with Instagram specifically to share your work so us CR members can admire each others work more readily and leisurely (for when we're not on CR).
Thoughts anyone? 
I hope some of you have accounts you wouldn't mind sharing with me.. I'd love to see your pictures!

I'll start. currently on Instagram I am @retlaw_stratus

Thanks, 
-Jonathan

p.s. If people think it's a good idea, maybe we could even include a "CR" in our insta profile description so we can easily identify fellow members of Canon Rumors?!


----------



## ethanz (Apr 4, 2017)

Funny you should post this today. I was just thinking about seeing other CR people on IG. Mine is @ethanzphotos
There is a #canonrumors tag, maybe we could use that?

This might pertain: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20745.0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2017)

Duckman said:


> I'm always interested in looking at others photography. Currently, it's not exactly easy to quickly browse pictures from the many talented photogs on this site, though I always enjoy when I do.
> I figured I would start a thread requesting people to share their Instagram tags or to even create an account with Instagram specifically to share your work so us CR members can admire each others work more readily and leisurely (for when we're not on CR).
> Thoughts anyone?
> I hope some of you have accounts you wouldn't mind sharing with me.. I'd love to see your pictures!
> ...



There is a link to the CR "Gallery" in the bar along the top of the page. It allows you to upl;oad and show your photos to members, as well as share them on several social media sites. (I've never tried those buttons).


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
This is the only social media I am on and this consumes plenty of time, I tried twitter and got bombarded with crap and I have no patience to find out how to stop it, I want to turn stuff on not struggle to turn it off whilst drowning in it! 
So in short, I will not be signing up for this. 
Don't bother trying to tell me how easy it is to use twitter, Facebook, xyz, I'm not interested, I've half a dozen close friends that I can trust and rely on, and a couple of dozen more distant friends, also I consider some on here as 'friends'. I can manage with that few people in my life! 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps I have only been unfriended once and that was mutually agreeable! :


----------



## Duckman (Apr 4, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Funny you should post this today. I was just thinking about seeing other CR people on IG. Mine is @ethanzphotos
> There is a #canonrumors tag, maybe we could use that?
> 
> This might pertain: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20745.0


Thanks for sharing the link. I did a forum search before I posted but that didn't come up...
I'll have to scroll through and try and add the accounts listed (if they still exist)!
ps cool bird shots Ethan!
-J


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> This is the only social media I am on and this consumes plenty of time, I tried twitter and got bombarded with crap and I have no patience to find out how to stop it, I want to turn stuff on not struggle to turn it off whilst drowning in it!
> So in short, I will not be signing up for this.
> Don't bother trying to tell me how easy it is to use twitter, Facebook, xyz, I'm not interested, I've half a dozen close friends that I can trust and rely on, and a couple of dozen more distant friends, also I consider some on here as 'friends'. I can manage with that few people in my life!
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Duckman (Apr 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Duckman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always interested in looking at others photography. Currently, it's not exactly easy to quickly browse pictures from the many talented photogs on this site, though I always enjoy when I do.
> ...



Thanks. I did see that... I just like the ability to simply scroll with my thumb to look at all sorts of photos from multiple photographers when I take a coffee break at work or whatever.. It's very passive and mindless way to ingest photos, that's why I frequent IG. 
-J


----------



## Duckman (Apr 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> This is the only social media I am on and this consumes plenty of time, I tried twitter and got bombarded with crap and I have no patience to find out how to stop it, I want to turn stuff on not struggle to turn it off whilst drowning in it!
> So in short, I will not be signing up for this.
> Don't bother trying to tell me how easy it is to use twitter, Facebook, xyz, I'm not interested, I've half a dozen close friends that I can trust and rely on, and a couple of dozen more distant friends, also I consider some on here as 'friends'. I can manage with that few people in my life!
> ...



To each his own Graham!... It seems most social media platforms are quite toxic anyway! I'll look forward to seeing your work on here then! 
-J


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Duckman. 
Sorry if my response seemed venomous in any way, not the way it was intended, merely intended to state my position on social media. 
It takes all sorts to make the world spin, it would be dead boring if we were all the same! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Duckman said:


> To each his own Graham!... It seems most social media platforms are quite toxic anyway! I'll look forward to seeing your work on here then!
> -J


----------



## ethanz (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe instead of #canonrumors (which might make people think its a picture of a rumored canon), it could be #canonrumorsforum


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Maybe instead of #canonrumors (which might make people think its a picture of a rumored canon), it could be #canonrumorsforum



Thats only those who cannot spell "Canon. cannonrumors might confuse some.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 4, 2017)

Duckman said:


> I'm always interested in looking at others photography. Currently, it's not exactly easy to quickly browse pictures from the many talented photogs on this site, though I always enjoy when I do.
> I figured I would start a thread requesting people to share their Instagram tags or to even create an account with Instagram specifically to share your work so us CR members can admire each others work more readily and leisurely (for when we're not on CR).
> Thoughts anyone?
> I hope some of you have accounts you wouldn't mind sharing with me.. I'd love to see your pictures!
> ...



I don't do social media....
At least not to date, my day job requires clearances and well, the best way to keep things clean is not to do social media.<P>
That being said, I'm hoping soon to start monetizing my photography/video endeavors, and I realize that social media is one of the best ways to promote your work.

I will not do Facebook...that's a privacy hell hole.

I'd thought about trying Instagram, hoping they would maybe let you set up a business only account, and not have to give or share much personal data.

I'd heard that Instagram was one of the best for a photographer type to work with....

However, I thought I heard the other day, that FB owned them....so, I'm gonna have to research that and make a decision on that.

Anyway...I digress.

cayenne


----------



## ethanz (Apr 4, 2017)

cayenne said:


> I'd thought about trying Instagram, hoping they would maybe let you set up a business only account, and not have to give or share much personal data.
> 
> I'd heard that Instagram was one of the best for a photographer type to work with....
> 
> ...



You can have "business" accounts on instagram. As well as multiple accounts per phone. Yes Facebook does own instagram. I don't think there is any social media that doesn't invade your privacy. The big companies already know everything about you.


----------



## Duckman (Apr 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Duckman.
> Sorry if my response seemed venomous in any way, not the way it was intended, merely intended to state my position on social media.
> It takes all sorts to make the world spin, it would be dead boring if we were all the same!
> 
> ...



I appreciate you clarifying. I was not put off at all by your response and I completely understand your position. 
-J


----------



## Duckman (Apr 4, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Duckman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always interested in looking at others photography. Currently, it's not exactly easy to quickly browse pictures from the many talented photogs on this site, though I always enjoy when I do.
> ...



I believe they do have business accounts, I however do not currently have one. Someday I will.. 
My account for a while was iphone only pics but I've finally started going through backlogged DSLR images and posting/sharing them as well..
Eventually I'll have two separate accounts, one for iphone/personal pics and the other reserved for my best images/paid shoots only...
If you join let us know or just tag #canonrumorsforum on a few images. 
-J
-J


----------



## cayenne (Apr 4, 2017)

ethanz said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I'd thought about trying Instagram, hoping they would maybe let you set up a business only account, and not have to give or share much personal data.
> ...



Well, I've have worked for "the man"...and at one time, one of the largest aggregators of informations out there. I know what they do with databases.<P>
Sure many company's know a lot about me, but I do try to NOT make it easy for them. Not being on social media is a big one.
I rarely give out my real name....(giving out my real name is a true sign I'm in a real relationship with a girl, haha).
I generally try to browse with Tor, or on my browsers, I have NoScript, AdBLock and other blockers. I reset cookies. I often give false info to warranty questionnaires, and online I am quite variable on what I put in for stats.
One of my favorites, is the customer store card. Most stores think I'm a 98yr old swedish woman named Juanita....I'm guessing I tend to skew their data on what that category would buy. I only use that card when paying cash, don't want them to associate it with a real credit card.

Anyway, there are lots of things you can do try to keep under the radar as best you can.

One thing that helped me, actually...was Katrina. Lots of companies lost track of me after that one. My junk mail ceased for at least 9-10 years...and even now, I get precious little of it.

But FB...they're horrible. And from what I understand, you have to put a personal site on there before you can do a business site, and if they find you falsified info on the personal one, the business one is removed too.

Now...while I adjust my tin foil hat a bit...I know today nothing keeps you private if you interact with the real world at all. But I do try to make it as difficult as I can for them and certainly don't go out of my way to volunteer info to faceless companies...or the govt unless I have to.

I still remember the Importance of Not Being seen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTQYEkIvN2M



C


----------



## ethanz (Apr 4, 2017)

cayenne said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



Sounds like some of the things I do online...


----------



## Hastings (Apr 13, 2017)

I think it's a good idea. Yes, we can open a new account for the sake of CR forum and compliment each other. But you just mentioned about Instagram alone. I think we can open some account in other social sites as well. And we need to keep in mind that we are doing it for this community.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 14, 2017)

Duckman and I have been using the hashtag #canonrumorsforum


----------



## Eldar (Apr 14, 2017)

@eldarhauge. I will include #canonrumorsforum on future posts.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 1, 2017)

@cayenne - Your assumption is correct. You have to create a personal Facebook page before you can create a business one (both of which I have done). On the personal they try to get you to add all kinds of things, music preferences, fave movies, place of employment, etc, etc. However this is optional so I just left it all blank. You also have the option on your personal page of only allowing people you friended to see it (which I have done) and to not allow face recognition tagging (which I have done) and to not allow others to post on your page (which I have done). The one thing they do require when you register is to give your birth date, though you can choose to not have it displayed. I just made up a fake birthday when I registered.


----------

